
How Tinder Hacked Marketplace Growth (+2 Other Strategies) - marojejian
http://www.growhack.com/2013/10/04/3-strategies-for-marketplace-growth
======
rholdy
I'm getting a little sick of the term "Growth Hacking" but this article is
spot on.

Although, the strategies read more like good old fashioned elbow grease than
growth hacking tricks.

